# شقة مميزة للايجار 107م بمدينتى



## اسلام محمد (29 نوفمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 127113
شقة مميزة للايجار بمدينتى مساحتها 107م عبارة عن (2غرفة نوم + 2ريسيشن + حمام +مطبخ)
•	بالدور السـادس + 2 اسانســير 
•	التشطــيب (سوبر لوكس)
المطلـــوب 1200جنيــه
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

